# GW2 läuft nicht flüssig...trotz gutes Equipment...?



## andrej-shen (28. August 2015)

*GW2 läuft nicht flüssig...trotz gutes Equipment...?*

Hallo PCGH User, 

Wie der Titel schon lautet, läuft GW2 bei mir komplett instabil. Trotz guter Hardware, egal ob die Details auf "Niedrig" oder auf "Ultra" eingestellt sind, mehr als 25-40 FPS werden nicht geliefert. Alle aktuellen Treiber für Windows 10 sind installiert, denke, daran kann es schon nicht liegen. Vor kurzem komplett neu-aufgesetzt, läuft im normalbetrieb einwandfrei. Andere Games, wie BF4, The Witcher 3, etc laufen auf den höchsten Einstellungen ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Nur einzig und allein, das Game Guild Wars 2 und GTA 5 läuft einfach schrecklich!

PC System: 

- Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3 (Mugen 4 "CPU Kühler) 
- GTX 970 STRIX 
- 8 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 
- H97M-PLUS Mainboard 
- Windows 10 Pro 64 bit
(Nur HDD, seit einer Woche keine SSD mehr!)
(Auf ASUS VS248H Monitor)!!... 

Falls jemand weiß woran es liegen kann, bitte schreibt! 

Danke!..


----------



## Combi (28. August 2015)

*AW: GW2 läuft nicht flüssig...trotz gutes Equipment...?*

hi,zocke selber jeden tag gw2.
hattest du unter win7 die gleichen probs?oder erst unter win10?
wie du hoffentlich weist,wird gw2 leider fast nur über die cpu berechnet,das heist,die graka langweilt sich zu tode.
also kommt es auf möglichst hohen cpu-takt an.
da du nen xeon hast,musst du einen guten cpukühler haben,damit der höchsttakt des xeon unter last gehalten werden kann.
hast du die lüfterkurve für den cpu-kühler optimiert?

andere möglichkeiten:
hast du die energieeinstellungen auf ausgewogen,energiesparen oder auf maximale leistung stehen?

hast du im spiel unter einstellungen,grafik ....die max fps eingestellt?
unendlich brauchst du nicht,stell es auf 60 oder versuchsweise 30 fps ein.
anzahl der angezeigten spieler und deren namen....
da kann man auch einstellen wieviele angezeigt werden sollen.experimentier mal damit rum.
meine alte cpu schafft im schnitt 120-150 fps,aber zb bei tequatl,im zerg mit 50-80 mann,gehts auch bei mir mit 15 fps in den keller.
ich hoffe,es liegt nur an win10.
habe selber win7 64 ultimate und auf ner anderen ssd win10.
aber je mehr ich lese umso weniger will ich win10 schon jetzt nutzen.
es häufen sich die games und programme,die nicht unter win10 klappen.

tip:wenn du noch ne ssd oder hdd hast,installier probeweise nochmal win7 und schau ob es besser läuft.

btw:game ist nicht in der firewall oder durch antivirenproggi geblockt?
im router hast du upnp an,damit der router automatisch die ports zum game freigibt?

so,imo fällt mir nix mehr ein...ich schau mal was du antwortest...


----------



## azzih (28. August 2015)

*AW: GW2 läuft nicht flüssig...trotz gutes Equipment...?*

Generell sind MMOs halt auch die Spiele die am meisten von ner SSD profitieren, weil ständig die Grafikdaten der großen Level von der Platte nachgeladen werden müssen. Deswegen spürt man ne SSD schon deutlich. 

Trotzdem sollte GW2 erheblich besser laufen. Habn schlechteres System (i5 3,7Ghz +GTX770) und ich spiel mit maximalen Details flüssig. Nur wenn viele Spieler (20+) auf nem Haufen sind merke ich das die Performance runter geht. Hast du mal geschaut ob die Graka und die CPU temperaturmässig okay sind und da nix runtergetaktet wird?


----------



## Kotor (28. August 2015)

*AW: GW2 läuft nicht flüssig...trotz gutes Equipment...?*

Hi, 

spiele grad eben wieder viel GW2 .. auf 2 PC's mit Win10.

AMD 1090T OC + AMD 7870
und
Intel 3770K OC+ R9 280X 

.... keine Probleme  vorallem nicht seit Win10.

Ich bin der AMD user mit AMD Gaming Evolved  (dem ich nicht vertraue .... "Spiele optimieren")
Eventuell wurde dein Spiel super optimiert durch  GForce Expierence ?

Lass dich natürlich noch von Nvidia user beraten.

grüße
kotor


----------



## joyraider (8. September 2015)

*AW: GW2 läuft nicht flüssig...trotz gutes Equipment...?*

Vllt liegts am Speicherbug von der GTX970 , ich hab ein wesentlich Schlechteres System und bei mir läufts ruckizuki .
AMD FX 6300 @4,4 GHZ und ne R9 270x


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. September 2015)

*AW: GW2 läuft nicht flüssig...trotz gutes Equipment...?*

Komme mit mein 1230v3 3,7Ghz und ner 7950 bei allem max ausser AA und anzeige der spieler auf hoch im schnitt auf 70FPS bei normaler spieleranzahl.
In Löwenstein hab ich im schnitt 40-50FPS.
Ich glaub net das es an der 970 liegt.


----------

